# What's the best Bahia & Dallisgrass herbicide



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

What the best herbicide for the $$$$$$$ to control Bahia & Dallisgrass in Coastal? Pastors & something else?
Thanks,Jim


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd try Alligaire MSM 60 or Patriot first. 16 oz will do 40 acres and only cost 75 bucks. Should do the trick


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Colby

Thanks for reply So have you used either of these herbicides to control Bahia &/or Dgrass?

Thanks,Jim


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> Colby
> Thanks for reply So have you used either of these herbicides to control Bahia &/or Dgrass?
> Thanks,Jim


Yes. I spray anywhere from 2-300 acres a year using these. Both pasture and hay meadows. It kills Bahia really well. We don't have dallisgrass but I'm sure it will kill it too. It's a generic pastora.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Colby

Thanks for reply. My fert applicator states Pastora won't kill Dgrass. Can the herbicides you mentioned be mixed with liquid fert or they similar to Pastora?
Thanks,Jim


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

They're a granular just like pastora. Takes about 10-14 days before you see results so I would not suggest you mix it with fertilizer


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks,Jim


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Jim,

I'm fighting Dallis grass in my pastures. Dallis grass is a particularly difficult invasive species to kill. The only things that kill it are glyphosates (Roundup/Eraser). I have had this information confirmed by both my local professional sprayers as well as my Bayer Crop Science guy. If that's not enough news for you, plan to spot treat and spot treat the same areas for months. These plants put off thousands of seeds so it takes repeat visits to kill all of them.

Pastora will effectively kill Bahia.


----------

